# Best Knife Sharpener.



## Lil D

I can't use a stone to save my life. Any good recomendations or am I better off buying the replaceable surgical blades?


----------



## Lonestar

Google "Lansky Sharpening System". Effective, easy to use, and affordable.


----------



## Dennis

Get a jewel stick pro it helped me sharpen everything much better


----------



## scott stokes

Work sharp makes a small belt knife sharpner that works great and fast.around$60.00


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Lil D said:


> I can't use a stone to save my life. Any good recomendations or am I better off buying the replaceable surgical blades?




Same here.....

I use Lansky...simple, and will put a razor edge on......
Ensures you use the same angle on both sides of the
knife.......


----------



## crucible02

Lansky 4 rod crock stick Turn Box is what I use. It sets the angle for you with either a 20 degree or 25 degree angle. 

It comes with medium grit rods and fine ceramic rods. So far, I've only needed the fine ceramic rods and my blades are shaving sharp.

I wouldn't use it if trying to re-profile a blade as it doesn't have coarse grit rods. Although, you could probably wrap some sandpaper around the rod and try that.


----------



## Gobblender

Warthog hands down.


----------



## tr21

with any of the ceramic stick type sharpeners you can shave hair and it will only take a few minutes.


----------



## jthomae

I got this one for christmas and my wife and i both really like it.  its super easy to use and has much improved every blade ive used it on.  in fact, we got kind of cracked up about how fun it was running through all of our crappy knives in the kitchen (and pocket knives too) sharpening them..

http://www.amazon.com/Accusharp-014...d=1391093192&sr=8-1&keywords=accusharp+orange

at the beginning of waterfowl season i was using a regular box cutter razor blade (just the blade, not the whole frame and blade) to breast woodies, but after i got this sharpener i started using my old timer pocket knife because it was plenty sharp after using the accusharp on it...

hope that helps.  i almost bought that lansky system a million times on amazon, but never did, it is also supposed to be awesome, but i'm a cheapskate and like to try cheap stuff first haha...


----------



## cddogfan1

Work Sharp 
http://www.worksharptools.com/knife/sharpeners.html

Easiest I have found


----------



## hunt n duck

I have a lansky and it works great on larger knives but on my kershaw chive it's hard to clamp and use because its so small, but it does work. I also have a worksharp and I like it too. Works better on my chive and is great on fillet knives too. Worksharp is faster and eaiser but the lansky works great also.


----------



## bacon6

ditto on worksharp love mine just for the speed of which you can put a great edge on any knife had the lansky and liked it but more work   both are good


----------



## Cullen Bohannon

Personal experience, and I do consider a knife fairly useless it if will not shave hair off of the back of your hand after sharpening.

Lansky, followed (absolutely ESSENTIALLY) by a good, smooth leather strop, with good, chisel-sharpening strop compound on it.  Does the trick but does take a good hour, per blade, to accomplish such.

Still wanna try that Workshop thingy.  Looks fairly promising, but only after either 1,500 grit belts on it, or a good 40-50 licks on a strop.

That Spyderco V-stone thingy is a sick joke, with clever marketing, for sheeple.  Fairly (no...very...useless).  However, Spydercos are the one and only knife I have ever bought (with $ensible dollars spent), that have ever, ever come with even a halfway decent edge.  And their edge can be re-done, touched, up, etc., with less than a half dozen hours of work,

Gerber, etc. (the other "box store" brands, are sick jokes, in terms of edge, IMHO).  Never bought one with a decent edge, or been able to put one on one.  Pretty lame knives.

But, despite me being too cheap to buy a Benchmade, etc. knife, I have always, continue to do so, and probably will continue to find good-from-the-factory, and easy-to-maintain edges on Spydercos.  They do use the proper grade of stainless.  BTW, carbon steel will always, always, always give you a far superior edge than any stainless ever will.  But if you abuse your knife thoughtlessly, then stainless is your better option.  Fall in the lake with a carbon blade, and take care of it properly, then so what?  I do not store my knives wet, in a wet leather sheath.  I am not stupid.   Like a good gun, get it wet, then use the brain you were born with, and....so what?  No big deal.   That's why I have always, and always will carry Glocks.  No worries.  Being non-stupid adds a whole bunch of extra insurance, too.  

Oh, and neither do I hack away with my fine cutting tools either.  

Now, if Spyderco would just come up with carbon blades, we'd all be "golden".  But their stainless stuff does more than an acceptable job.  

(but their v-stick sharpening system is a sick joke, perpetuated by their Youtube video designed to lure in suckers!)


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I've had the knack for sharpening things since I was in high school.  Even back then, my buddies would send me their knives to sharpen.  Now, 20 years later, I've gotten better and I've learned a lot.

Some advice from a self-proclaimed pro:

1.  Best way to keep and maintain a razor's edge is to never let the knife get dull in the first place.  Don't let your knife go so long without touching up that it literally loses its edge.  Yes, using your knife will eventually dull it (duh) but give it a little touch up every once in a while and you'll be surprised at how easy it is to maintain a razor's edge.  I have a Spyderco Manix II that is my EDC and I touch it up a few licks on a ceramic rod every morning before I clip it onto my pants.  It will shave the hair off an elephant's butt every time I open it. 

2.  If you do manage to lose that shaving edge, understand the geometry of your blade's grind and understand what you're trying to accomplish before you ever strike a lick at a stone.  Examine the grind of your knife and sharpen accordingly.  Here is an image of different grinds and hopefully you can see how applying the wrong angle with a sharpener can completely ruin a blade and leave it as sharp as licorice stick.  






3.  The thing that finally took me over the top in getting a shaving edge on a blade was understanding the cutting edge at a microscopic level.  Running a blade over a whet stone removes material from the blade, and creates a burr on the opposite side.  You have to remove that burr before you can keep a good sharp edge.  I do this by using increasingly finer stones.  If there's a lot of material to be moved, I'll start by applying a lot of pressure with a very course stone or even a file, depending on the blade.  Then when I've got the geometry right, I'll start polishing the grind I just created with a finer stone and somewhat lighter strokes.  Then I usually finish with a much finer ceramic rod.  By the time I'm using the ceramic, my strokes are extremely light.  

I don't use a sharpening "system" but I've got a drawer full of different stones and strops and I approach each blade differently.  It's like cleaning guns, there's something therapeutic and rewarding about sharpening steel until it shaves.


----------



## Artfuldodger

My wife asked why was I always sitting around sharpening knives. I told her it was therapy.


----------



## Dub

Lil D said:


> I can't use a stone to save my life. Any good recomendations or am I better off buying the replaceable surgical blades?



Well......I've had the same question, too.


Unfortunately I still don't know.


----------



## MoonPie

Always had purdy good success with a couple cheap stones and a chefs steel. Keep all my knives sharp, good enough to field dress a couple deer between resharpening and my wife's happy. Her kitchen knives can do well on tomatoes (that's all important to her), but must admit can't get them razor sharp. This one is on my wish list if I was ever do decide that a sharper knife was needed - Work Sharp WSGFS221 Guided Field Sharpener. $22 on Amazon.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I've never used one but the Edge Pro Apex gets good reviews. I saw someone at a flea/farmer's market sharpening customer's knives with one. They start with an Apex 1 through apex 4. They cost way more than the Work Sharp.
This sounds interesting:

I have a shop with an abundance of sandpaper and polishing supplies for finishing plastics, paints, clear coats, metal and granite. I had an old belt laying around too. Because of this, I made my own aluminum plates and mount sandpaper or leather to them. The papers allow me to, inexpensively, do course work, like re-profiling, or to do polishing work. The leather, both smooth and swede, allow me to strop or use pastes, like McGuire's Mag Polish, or chromium oxide to polish blades and edges.

I strongly recommend the purchase of water stones available for use on the Edge Pro. If you've never used water stones, using them will make you a convert. Cared for, they stomp all over sandpaper and cheap stones. I started with a basic set, which included a 220, 400 and 800 "grit" stone. From there, I learned the value of more course abrasives for tackling long abused blades needing re-profiling, and finer abrasives or polishes for bringing about mirror like finishes, if only to have something to show off.

http://www.amazon.com/Edge-Pro-Apex-Knife-Sharpener/dp/B00BFFY8JI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/Edge-Pro-Apex...=UTF8&qid=1395449698&sr=8-4&keywords=edge+pro


----------



## beulahboy

WORKSHARP. Faster n easier than my Lansky diamond


----------



## ramblinrack

Dub said:


> Well......I've had the same question, too.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I still don't know.




I've been using these for years. I think they were recently bought out by Camillus. foolproof...works for me!

http://www.camillusknives.com/product_list/87742.0.0.0.0/TigerSharp&#8482;_Knives


----------



## Trigabby

Worksharp... Back when I had time and the inkling, I'd use my Lansky's, then the upgraded ones.. Or the whet stones.. or the sticks and spend hours on end sharpening hunting knives, kitchen knives, etc. etc. etc.

Now, with Worksharp, all can be done in less than an hour... Many knives.. Very sharp... And best of all is I have time left over.


----------



## jimboknows

The only problem with work sharp is no variable speed and you can remove A LOT of metal in a hurry.  The newer one has variable speed motor.
It works great, but the chefs choice 3 stage electric sharpeners are razor makers.
Bothe of these systems are fast and will truly make shave sharp blades


----------



## Chefmuss

Sharpening a knife is a skill that takes time to develop.  It also takes time as others have said to properly sharpen a blade, and if the blade is dull to start it is a whole other ball game!  Using a honing Steele is critical to maintaining a very sharp knife that you don't have to re sharpen every two minutes.  A good three or four passes on a Steele will straighten a blade nicely but will not sharpen it!  Ready to give up yet....?  Well don't.  I am a chef and a butcher and can break down and debone pretty much anything and have....I will alway have a boning knife with me but really when it comes to skinning an animal the Havalon knives are very hard to beat!  $35 bucks for a folding scalpel basically with a dozen extra blades....the thing is bad to the bone...just don't try and cut through bone!  
I slaughtered a goat on my friends farm a couple months ago and used the havalon to skin him out, the boning knife was for removing the head and feet.  
If it's about the right tool for the job leave the buck knife and the Kbar at home and get both of these....
http://www.havalon.com
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/victo...microban-flexible-curved-boning-knife-p129588
Both are extreme light weight and the boning knife will be easy to sharpen and keep sharp....much easier than any "hunting" knife ever will be.  Also you will be in for $50-$60 buck for both!
Good hunting!


----------



## afi1

I use a Lansky system to establish a bevel (natural or diamond depending on the blade steel) and touch it up with a Spyderco Sharpmaker when needed.  All my knives are kept scary sharp this way.


----------



## crackerdave

Knife sharpening is almost a lost art.I'm sure not blessed with any talent for it!


----------



## clown714

have no problem with a stone,since cub scout days.

but now use a lansky and a strop.

lansky sells a stone for serrated,works but takes time.

clown


----------



## RBM

Lil D said:


> I can't use a stone to save my life. Any good recomendations or am I better off buying the replaceable surgical blades?



For me it depends on my blades what I use. I usually use a diamond stone like EZ-Lap (has a rough side and finishing side) but lately I haven't been. For my harder blades like carbon steels I use a slotted carbide and ceramic sharpener like Smiths pocket sharpener (has a rough carbide slot and finishing ceramic slot). For my softer blades like stainless steels and machetes I use a sharpening steel, the same kind used for soft kitchen knives.

A lot of slotted sharpeners use two slots like the Smiths. One slot a rough carbide for restoring an uneven edge and one slot a smooth ceramic for finishing or dull edge touch up. The slotted sharpeners are the easiest to use and probably the best for those who have trouble sharpening on a stone. Most folks that can sharpen on a stone can also sharpen on a steel.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I bought the work sharp system at cabelas.It had 10 hunting knives shaving hair in 30 mins.


----------



## Gaswamp

http://www.nativeamericanstuff.net/Native American Stuff-Knife Sharpeners.htm

I have used everything under the sun.  This product works great for maintaining an edge..  The key is to touch up a knife after every use


----------



## humdandy

Another Works Knife Sharpener! 

Best $60 bucks I've spent.  If you buy one, buy several replacements belts the don't last very long.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Dangit now y'all got me into buying the works sharper !


----------



## Jeff Raines

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Dangit now y'all got me into buying the works sharper !



 There are 3 versions to choose from.The ken onion edition is the most expensive at around $150.
I bought the cabelas edition for $100 and used the employee invitation discount to get $25 off.
Lots of youtube videos showing the ken onion.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I bought mine from amazon it was 74 no more than I am gonna sharpen it should be fine for me I hope

http://www.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-WSKTS-Knife-Sharpener/dp/B003IT5F14


----------



## humdandy

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Dangit now y'all got me into buying the works sharper !



You will not regret it!!

Friend of mine bought one after he used mine and loves it.

Easy to use!  Works great on bush axe, sling blade, etc too!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I have a kabar kurki machete I wana sharpen with it. When I bought it that thing would shave hair off you. It's bad dull now. I'm gonna be a sharpen machine lol..


----------

